# My babies :)



## doofussy (Sep 12, 2007)

These 3 are my baby girls. 5 weeks old. 

Blacktron









Fondou









Hoopla


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

CUTE! When did you get them?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

OH MY! That last picture is adorable!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, adorable!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

they are so cute!!!!


----------



## spanky (Nov 7, 2007)

Aw, so teeny, tiny still, and so adorable!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## doofussy (Sep 12, 2007)

haha! i got them from my friend. juz got them recently. they're a handful. very cute. anyone knows what i can do to reduce the smell of the cage?


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Super cute!!!!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

doofussy said:


> haha! i got them from my friend. juz got them recently. they're a handful. very cute. anyone knows what i can do to reduce the smell of the cage?


What bedding are you using? It probably isn't absorbing the smell well enough. Usually comes from urine. Are the ledges/pans plastic or metal? If you have pics of the cage that would help, then we can suggest some bits and bots to reduce odor!


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

use yesterday's news i found out about it from the vet. go to the cat litter section.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

they are bits of newspaper compact together. today i am going to try it out.


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

They are so cute! <3 I love Hoopla's picture. 

My rats love flower petals mixed in with their bedding and gives it a nice aroma, lavender is one of their favorites. I also live in a dorm with three other girls that arent used to the distinct rat scent so I put them on a product called Bi-odor. You can find it in any pet store, all you do is put a few drops of it in their drinking water and it actually reduces the smell of their droppings and their body odor.


----------

